# Covid-19 and low testosterone



## Seeker (May 26, 2020)

https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1111/andr.12821?campaign=wolacceptedarticle


The people most likely to suffer the most serious consequences of Covid-19 are older men. Why is that? The most obvious answer would be a depressed immune response in older men. But a more likely reason is shown in this new study, which found that older men with the lowest testosterone levels had the most serious cases, even mortality, related to Covid-19:


----------



## ATLRigger (May 26, 2020)

Wait, what? I thought the latest buzz from the Indonesian and Filipino studies showed Vitamin D deficiency. 
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3585561
Can u post a link to the study on the correlation between low T and Covid19 please?


----------



## Gibsonator (May 26, 2020)

soooo ur telling me its time to blast? :32 (19):


----------



## Seeker (May 26, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> soooo ur telling me its time to blast? :32 (19):



Lol no! No research to back up the claim I'm about to share because it is a theory, but people blasting and having too high of Testosterone levels seem to be at a higher risk as well. This is due to an increase in a protein TMPRSS2. So, having stable testosterone levels with a healthy and strong cardiovascular system is a much safer bet.


----------

